# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Herkent iemand deze klachten???

## ggiada

Hoi.. 

Ik vraag me af of iemand deze klachten herkent...

Ik heb nu sinds 10 dagen vreselijk veel last van mijn buik. Het begon rondom mijn navel en ging daarna naar mijn rechteronderbuik. Ik ben veel misselijk en heb ook een paar keer overgegeven. De misselijkheid houd aan en de pijn gaat steeds eventjes weg en komt heviger terug. 

Verder is mijn ontlasting ineens veranderd. Eerst 1 keer in de 3 dagen nu 1 tot 2 keer per dag, maar geen diarree. Er zit wat slijm bij maar geen bloed. 

Ook heb ik al sinds dag 1 verhoging, en soms wat koorts. De pijn lijkt niet op krampen maar meer stekend.. het houd even aan en zakt dan weer. soms een half uur, soms uren aan een stuk. Ik heb zaldiar tegen de pijn maar dit helpt soms gewoonweg niet :s het voelt ook alsof er een baksteen in me buik zit ofzo, zo'n zwaar gevoel. 

Ik word helemaal hopeloos van deze pijn en kan ook helemaal niks meer. Lig op bed de hele dag door. Zodra ik me inspan doet het pijn, na het eten doet het nog meer pijn.. Herkent iemand dit? 

Ik ben bij de ehbo geweest 3x, bij de huisarts, bij de chirurg en niemand kan iets vinden. Geen blindedarm, geen onstekingen in me bloed, niks met me galblaas ect. 

Nu krijg ik hoogstwaarschijnlijk met spoed een CT-SCAN maar dit wilde ze me eerst niet geven ivm het gevaar van de straling op mijn leeftijd :s (ben 26) De 20ste krijg ik ook uitgebreid darmonderzoek om kanker uit te sluiten (zit in de familie) Maar dit gaat eeuwen duren. Ik ben erg bang op het moment dat het misschien darmkanker is.. 

kan iemand me helpen??

----------


## MissMolly

Darmkanker is niet waarschijnlijk.
Ten eerste vanwege je leeftijd, en ten tweede omdat het juist bijna nooit pijn doet. Daarom wordt het ook meestal pas zo laat ontdekt.
Het is wel vreemd dat ze niets kunnen vinden.
Heb je een vaste relatie en probeer je kinderen te krijgen?
Ik denk nl eerder in de richting van buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap...

----------


## ggiada

Dank je voor je reactie.
Maar dat had ik ook gehoord idd. Maar die angst komt een beetje omdat ze mijn vader een jaar lang weg hebben gestuurd met "gevoelige darmen" en dit bleken later uitzaaiingen te zijn! Natuurlijk wil dat niet zeggen dat ik het ook heb maar het is wel beangstigend soms.

Ik vind het ook heel erg vreemd, en vooral frusterend. 
Ik heb wel een vaste relatie maar heb een spiraaltje. Heb ook al een inwendig onderzoek gehad en mijn baarmoeder en eierstokken zagen er goed uit gelukkig.

Ik zou vandaag te horen krijgen of ik een CT krijg maar niks gehoord. Erg prettig weer.. en de pijn blijft maar aanhouden..

----------


## MissMolly

Ook met een spiraaltje kan je zwanger raken, al is de kans erg, heel erg klein. Onmogelijk is het niet.... De meeste moderne spiraaltjes geven ook hormonen af, maar er kan altijd een doodenkele keer iets fout gaan. Geen enkel voorbehoedmiddel is 100% zeker.
Het spiraaltje voorkomt innesteling, waardoor het eventuele bevruchte eitje alsnog wordt afgevoerd. Maar bij een buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap kom het eitje nooit in de baarmoeder aan......

----------


## ggiada

Ja de kans bestaat natuurlijk altijd maar ik heb een echo gehad ivm met me galblaas en blindedarm dus als ik zwanger was of een buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap had zouden ze dit wel hebben gezien neem ik aan?

----------


## fairytale30

Ten 1e lijken al jou klachten NIET op een zwangerschap. Dus dat lijkt me uitgesloten.

Jou klachten doen me meer denken aan een blindedarm.
Er is een echo geweest om dat uit te sluiten, maar vergis je niet, want ook een beginnende blindedarm is NIET altijd te zien op een echo.
En geloof me, ik heb er ervaring mee.
Bij mij konden ze het ook niet zien op de echo, bloed toonde geen rare afwijking etc.
Echter was bij mij mijn blindedarm wel gepeforeerd ( gescheurd )

----------


## ggiada

Ja dat was ook het eerste waar ik zelf aan dacht! Heb een hele discussie gehad met de arts over het feit dat ze mijn blindedarm niet zagen zitten. Volgens hun is hij in orde zolang je hem niet ziet zitten. Ik dacht daarin tegen als je hem niet ziet weet je ook niet dat hij in orde is. Tenminste dat leek mij..

Dus een kijkoperatie was uitgesloten. Mijn bloed is meerdere malen nagekeken en de echo was niks te zien dus geen discussie mogelijk, de chirurgen konden niks voor me doen. En een CT-SCAN was schadelijk voor me, dus dat wilde ze niet doen om me gerust te stellen dat er niks ernstigs aan de hand was. Maak maar een afspraak bij de mdl arts zeiden ze. Waar pas in januarie plaats was :s echt heel frustrerend allemaal dit..

Mag ik vragen wat jou klachten toen waren? en hoe ze eruit eindelijk achter zijn gekomen dat het toch je blindedarm was?

----------


## MissMolly

Blinde darm zou makkelijk te herkennen moeten zijn, ook zonder hem te zien zitten.
Ze weten waar dat ding zit, en als hij ontstoken is hoef je maar op die plek te drukken en je gaat door het plafond.......

Dat was voor de huisarts van een kennis tenminste ruim voldoende diagnose om hem meteen naar het ziekenhuis te sturen, en hij lag nog dezelfde dag op de OK. En dat was maar goed ook.

Maar 10 dagen doorlopen met een ontstoken blinde darm is erg lang, en dan nog steeds geen diagnose kunnen krijgen? De bloedbezinking zou dan toch duidelijk aan moeten geven dat er iets goed mis is. Bovendien moet de pijn dan met de dag heftiger worden...

----------


## ggiada

Dat klopt, dit was ook het geval toen ik op de ehbo aankwam en over de grond kroop van de pijn, de tranen sprongen in me ogen toen ze me buik indruktte EN weer los lieten!
Vandaar dat ze ook dachten gelijk aan een blindedarmonsteking. Maar door mijn bloedwaarde geloofde ze niet in een ontsteking en stuurde ze me door voor een echo.

Maar het klopt dat na 4 keer bloedprikken ze wel iets in mijn bloed zouden moeten zien zitten als er een ontsteking is, maar wat als er iets anders met mijn darm aan de hand is? 

En de pijn zakt niet, en word met elke aanval heftiger. Eerst ging het nog met 1 pijnstiller nu met 2 ga ik nog door de grond!

Ik mag dus geen ct -scan omdat de straling zeer gevaarlijk kan zijn onder de 30jaar, dus moet het darmonderzoek afwachten en terug komen als ik het niet meer trek. Nja dat doe ik dus niet meer, ik blijf thuis want ze sturen me toch terug en heb het op zich wel gehad met op de ehbo liggen met vreselijke pijn  :Frown:

----------


## fairytale30

> Ja dat was ook het eerste waar ik zelf aan dacht! Heb een hele discussie gehad met de arts over het feit dat ze mijn blindedarm niet zagen zitten. Volgens hun is hij in orde zolang je hem niet ziet zitten. Ik dacht daarin tegen als je hem niet ziet weet je ook niet dat hij in orde is. Tenminste dat leek mij..
> 
> Dus een kijkoperatie was uitgesloten. Mijn bloed is meerdere malen nagekeken en de echo was niks te zien dus geen discussie mogelijk, de chirurgen konden niks voor me doen. En een CT-SCAN was schadelijk voor me, dus dat wilde ze niet doen om me gerust te stellen dat er niks ernstigs aan de hand was. Maak maar een afspraak bij de mdl arts zeiden ze. Waar pas in januarie plaats was :s echt heel frustrerend allemaal dit..
> 
> Mag ik vragen wat jou klachten toen waren? en hoe ze eruit eindelijk achter zijn gekomen dat het toch je blindedarm was?


Jahoor, je mag vragen wat mijn klachten toen waren.
Ik begon met wat buikpijn beginnend bij mijn navel, en die pijn trok naar de onderbuik toe. Ben bij de huisarts geweest, die gooide het op een buikgriep.
2 dagen laten had ik nog die pijn, dus ben terug gegaan naar de huisarts, hij verdacht me niet op een blindedarm, maar stuurde me voor de zekerheid naar het ziekenhuis voor bloed af te laten nemen en een echo.
Echo was niets op te zien, blindedarm leek er goed uit te zien.
Bloed vertoonde ook geen rare afwijkingen. 
Maar ik bleef wel pijn houden. Tot op een avond dat ik door de grond ging van de pijn. Ben toen met spoed binnen gebracht op de EHBO, weer een echo gemaakt, weer bloed geprikt, en lichamelijk onderzoek gehad.
Wederom liet de echo geen rare dingen zien, maar de ontstekingswaarde in het bloed waren wel iets verhoogd.
Uiteindelijk besloten ze me diezelfde avond nog te opereren, omdat mijn klachten toch wel erg leken op een blindedarm.
Tijdens de operatie bleek dat mijn blindedarm dus al gescheurd was, en dat ik een buikvliesontsteking had daardoor. Ik heb 15 zaken antibiotica via infuus gehad, en een week in het ziekenhuis gelegen. 
En dat allemaal omdat ze op de echo en in het bloed niets konden zien.

----------


## ggiada

Jeetje, lekker is dat dan zeg. Maar ik denk niet dat dit bij mij het geval is dan. Want dan zouden ze nu toch wel iets in me bloed moeten zien denk ik?

Maar wel slecht hoor dat ze je naar huis hebben gestuurd met die klachten en dat je gewoon een buikvliesontsteking daardoor hebt gekregen :s

Ik kan nu niks anders doen dan afwachten tot ik die colonoscopie heb gehad en hopen dat de pijn gaat zakken, want ik word een beetje depressief van het bed liggen en de zaldiar :S

----------


## MissMolly

Ik zou vanavond nog naar de EHBO gaan en zeggen dat je het ECHT niet meer uithoudt van de pijn.
Jouw verhaal lijkt TE veel op dat van fairytale, als je wacht tot de waarden in jouw bloed voldoende verhoogd zijn, is hij bij jou straks ook gescheurd.

----------


## dotito

@ggiada,

Je moet verder om een 2 de opinion vragen en je niet laten afschepen door dokters of verpleegpersoneel. Blijven aanhouden en zeggen dat de pijn niet te doen is. Wens je alvast heel veel beterschap en sterkte toe.

----------


## MissMolly

Vroeger werd iemand geopereerd puur op die typerende pijn, dat was voldoende diagnose. Een enkele keer opereerden ze dan voor niets, want dan was er niets met de blinde darm. Dan heb je dus een vals- positieve diagnose.
Dat is een beetje lullig, want dan is de patient voor niets geopereeerd.

Tegenwoordig hebben ze echo's en bloedtests, maar daar varen ze dus nu blind op, terwijl ze ALLEEN diagnostische waarde hebben als ze positief zijn.
Dat ze niet typerend zijn voor appendicitis betekent niet dat het er geeneen is. Dan heb je dus een vals-negatieve uitslag, wat letterlijk levensgevaarlijk kan zijn.

Ik ben dus een voorstander van 'bij twijfel liever overdiagnosticeren dan onderdiagnosticeren'.

Helaas gaat dat met alles zo, tegenwoordig, artsen nemen je niet meer serieus. Mijn vader's vage maar veelvuldige darmklachten zijn ook 4 jaar lang weggewuifd door de huisarts, en toen ze hem eindelijk onderzochten had hij een darmtumor ter grootte van een tennisbal.

Een kennis van me heeft jaren te lang doorgehobbeld met een versleten heup, waardoor een operatie met behoud van de eigen heupkop niet langer mogelijk was. De huisartsvond ook dat hij maar een pijnstillertje moest slikken.

En zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan.

----------


## dotito

Tja...denk dat er veel mensen niet seurieus worden genomen. Je hebt goede dokters en kwakzalvers.

Heb dat ook al veel meegemaakt dat dokters mij niet seurieus namen. Word er echt kwaad van. Heb is gehad een paar jaar geleden dat ik met een allergische reactie zat van medicijnen dat ik toen ook ben weg gestuurd door spoed. Toen nog eens gebeld en nog eens toen zei de dokter heel simpel van zolang mevrouw nog kan ademen is er geen probleem. Stond toen vol van kop tot teen met galbulten en toen is mijn man in een colère met mij naar spoed gereden en heeft hij duidelijk laten horen dat dit niet kan. Had hij dat niet gedaan was ik misschien gestikt. Want ik heb toen in ziekenhuis een anafylactische shock gekregen.

----------


## ggiada

> Ik zou vanavond nog naar de EHBO gaan en zeggen dat je het ECHT niet meer uithoudt van de pijn.
> Jouw verhaal lijkt TE veel op dat van fairytale, als je wacht tot de waarden in jouw bloed voldoende verhoogd zijn, is hij bij jou straks ook gescheurd.


Ja weet je als ik dit doe sturen ze me gewoon weer naar huis hoor, want me vriend vond de laatste keer ook dat het tijd werd voor de EHBO nadat hij het niet meer aan kon zien dat ik bijna rollend over de grond lag van de pijn, en ook toen hebben ze me gewoon naar huis gestuurd met misschien heb je wel PDS :s

terwijl veel van mijn klachten helemaal niet lijken op de symptomen van PDS. Erg vervelend maar ze willen geen kijkoperatie doen omdat hun er zeker van zijn dat ze me dan openmaken voor niks. Ik weet het ook niet meer  :Frown:

----------


## ggiada

> @ggiada,
> 
> Je moet verder om een 2 de opinion vragen en je niet laten afschepen door dokters of verpleegpersoneel. Blijven aanhouden en zeggen dat de pijn niet te doen is. Wens je alvast heel veel beterschap en sterkte toe.


Dank je wel! Ik en mijn moeder hebben meerdere malen contact opgenomen met de arts en verschillende chirurgen heb zelfs meerdere malen op de ehbo gezeten omdat ik de pijn niet meer aankon. Ik kreeg alleen meer pijnstillers :s

Ik heb het nu gehad met de artsen en ga niet meer terug. Ik wil niet weer naar huis gestuurd worden na een aantal hele lange uren op een bedje op de EHBO!

----------


## ggiada

> Helaas gaat dat met alles zo, tegenwoordig, artsen nemen je niet meer serieus. Mijn vader's vage maar veelvuldige darmklachten zijn ook 4 jaar lang weggewuifd door de huisarts, en toen ze hem eindelijk onderzochten had hij een darmtumor ter grootte van een tennisbal.


Ja precies ja! Same story bij mijn vader. Hij had een tumor zo groot als 2 bakjes boter, en daar hebben ze een jaar voor nodig gehad! belachelijk want zijn overlevingskans was heel erg klein na al die tijd. gelukkig heeft hij het overleeft maar wat heeft die man geleden tijdens zijn chemokuren en bestralingen door. Het is een hele klap geweest voor het hele gezin en dit had gewoon allemaal een stuk minder heftig kunnen zijn als ze mijn vader vanaf dag 1 serieus hadden genomen. Dat soort dingen maken mij echt heel erg boos en bang tegelijk. :Frown:

----------

